# An Absolutely Amazing Headphone Album! - Head-Fi TV, Episode 006



## jude

*TIP:  Make sure to watch this video with headphones on.  You'll understand why a few minutes in.*​   
  Episode 006 of Head-Fi TV was just uploaded.  This episode is about one of the most--if not the most--impressive album I've heard for headphone listening, especially in terms of imaging.  It was made for the Head-Fi community by David Chesky and Chesky Records.
   
  (You also get a bit of a sneak listen in the video, as we used one of the tracks in the background.)
   
  Check it out at the following link (there are sample clips to listen to there):
   
  https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=artistdetail&id=9541
   
  If you like what you hear, use the limited-time code *headfiPercussion *to get 20% off this album.  Sales from this album will help make possible future binaural recordings from Chesky Records, so please support the effort, if you like what you hear!
   
  You can read more about the album *here*.
   
   
   

_Head-Fi TV Episode 006 _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla

   
   

  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*


----------



## arman89

Incredible!


----------



## ramadugu

Hi Jude,
  Awesome as usual! But in 720p video on youtube.com, your voice does not synchronize well with the video. This is just fyi.
   
  Thanks for making incredibly dumb people like me to understand and explore the horizons of head-fi.
   
  Sai


----------



## LizardKing1

Jude said "x" on the video, so that should make it ok to write it here uncensored. Try and stop me, x!
   
   
  mod edited


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I really hope I'm not the only one who jumped and paused the video when I noticed drums being played six metres away from my left ear...
  I'm surprised you didn't comission a piece of binaural music to use for HFTV, in fact. I guess it's not really worth it for the difficulty involved, but it'd be damn cool.
   
  I saw you tweet about those monstrous-looking black thingies. Are you going to do an episode on them, or do you just enjoy leaving exclusive headphones around to taunt us with? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Anyway, another great episode.


----------



## Satellite_6

The soundstage in the binaural samples _is_ really incredible!


----------



## volted

I quite like headphone imaging and the "in the brain" thing. Sort of how I imagine slapping a USB cable in your head would be.
  Saying that, i'm downloading this album just for a change in scope  Let's have more binaural!


----------



## TwoTrack

Very cool Jude.  Thanks for the intro to this recording.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I really hope I'm not the only one who jumped and paused the video when I noticed drums being played six metres away from my left ear...


 
  I turned to look at where the sound came from. On LCD-2's that's an achievement.


----------



## JIGF

This album sounds AMAZING even straight of my macbook with a PortaPro.
   
  Makes you think just how critical the recording is.
   
  It definitely is the weakest and most important link in your rig. 
   
  Edit: Great video as per usual Jude!


----------



## jimbob747

Is the album available in the UK??


----------



## Monsieur

Awesome man.


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I really hope I'm not the only one who jumped and paused the video when I noticed drums being played six metres away from my left ear...


 
  I thought to myself "damn noisy neighbors", I didn't realize it was a part of the video until it was over. What is this sorcery?


----------



## RevMen

This album is great.
   
  The video is good, too.  When the percussion first comes in it made me think something was happening down the hall.  Really cool stuff.


----------



## JAG07

WOW. Bad side is now I want everything to sound like that..or is that good?
  I am using IEMs right now, I can't wait to buy this and try it when I finally get my new cans, whenever I decide which ones to get, that is and listen to this again.


----------



## Fin1211

Quote: 





revmen said:


> This album is great.
> 
> The video is good, too.  When the percussion first comes in it made me think something was happening down the hall.  Really cool stuff.


 


  same here. i thought something was goin on outside


----------



## jark

More interesting info about Binaural recording can be found at the Society of Sound in the Bowers & Wilkins site. They also have a couple of binaurals albums available after subscription. I totally recommend those recordings as well as the rest of their hi quality lossless catalog.
   
http://blog.bowers-wilkins.com/speakers/definitive-guides/a-history-of-binaural-recording/
   
  cheers


----------



## vandaven

It's really great to see (and hear) a technology that was practically abandoned years ago for music recording because of poor loudspeaker compatibility being recognized by so many people on the respective threads on this forum. Back in the 60s and 70s, when the Neumann Dummy Head was regarded "hip" for audio, numerous radio dramas and pieces of musical art were recorded with those units. 
   
  Nowadays, it's quite hard to spot binaural recordings of fine music I guess the most frequent use for the Dummy Head are environmental audio measurements), so thumbs up to Chesky Records for bringing this technology back right to were it belongs, into the hearts and minds of folks who enjoy sonic masterpieces mostly on their headphones!
   
  In case some of you are interested in reading a bit about Binaural Recording, I can only recommend the Neumann Website where they offer multiple documents on that technology @ http://www.neumann.com/?lang=en&id=current_microphones&cid=ku100_publications .
   
  Apart from the Dummy Head, there are other stereo microphone techniques like OSS (a quasi-binaural technique developed by the famous Juerg Jecklin) to look out for that offer an improved stereophonic experience via headphones without sacrificing too much on speaker compatibility. 
   
  Enjoy life and music, keep those binaural recordings rolling in,
   
  VanDaven


----------



## mashimaro

Same here. This is so embarassing. I was in the office working when I thought I was caught by my boss for surfing the web ... 
   
  I am definitely getting the album.


----------



## shaunybaby

Thanks for bring this up again it was featured a while back but i some how just didn,t get around to buyying it.

 another great episode can,t wait for more, i wish i was kidding but im not, please do headfi 101 soon. 
   
  listening to it now and i do have to argree closing the eyes works!!! abit freaky though.
   
  go jude!


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Earphones on and..."play"


----------



## fraseyboy

WOAH. When the binaural started playing I thought someone was trying to break down the wall to my left D:
   
  Very nice. Diggin' the HF2's round your neck as well.


----------



## MickeyVee

Thanks for the great video Jude.
  I also did a double take when I heard the drums kick in and I have already purchased and listened to  the album a few times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Thanks Jude.  Bought the album and I'm enjoying it.  BTW, the music is not my cup of tea but for some reason I'm enjoying it


----------



## roma101

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I really hope I'm not the only one who jumped and paused the video when I noticed drums being played six metres away from my left ear...
> I'm surprised you didn't comission a piece of binaural music to use for HFTV, in fact. I guess it's not really worth it for the difficulty involved, but it'd be damn cool.
> 
> I saw you tweet about those monstrous-looking black thingies. Are you going to do an episode on them, or do you just enjoy leaving exclusive headphones around to taunt us with?
> ...


 
  You're not the only one! Thought it was coming from outside my window for a second lol Amazing!


----------



## juman231

For those of you guys that thought something was actually there next to you (bad neighbor, 6ft away drum, etc) what headphones are you guys using? I'm not really hearing these cues that's supposed to convince my brain that sound is coming from out of the headphones with my ATH-M50...


----------



## rookieO

0.o i almost pooped in my panties when i heard the drums. i like this. i like it a lot xD


----------



## Zida

HDTracks only sells to U.S. residents D:


----------



## roma101

Quote: 





juman231 said:


> For those of you guys that thought something was actually there next to you (bad neighbor, 6ft away drum, etc) what headphones are you guys using? I'm not really hearing these cues that's supposed to convince my brain that sound is coming from out of the headphones with my ATH-M50...


 


  Strange, I gotta try it with my m50's. I would think it would've been better. I heard it with my new ATH-CKM50A's. I'm still fairly new to iems (although I gotta say I love the sound on these) but even I was thinking, "damn maybe I should get up and get my HD-25's to hear this" but I had these next to me so I used them... and I was pretty surprised. Definitely paused it for a second and looked to the left toward my window to see if it was someone outside making noise. Anyway, I think it's all due to the recording though.


----------



## MrQ

When is Jude going to review that Taket-H2 headphone on his desk?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mrq said:


> I turned to look at where the sound came from. On LCD-2's that's an achievement.


 


  same with my RS-2, now that's an achievement.
   
   
   
  Also Jude what were those black square with brown pad monstrosities sitting on that what looked to be an amp off to the left of you? Not the hi-fiman's but the other ones?


----------



## midoo1990

i just bought it and forgot to enter the headfi code - . - 
  oh well,i think it will be worth it either way..


----------



## vandaven

Quote: 





zida said:


> HDTracks only sells to U.S. residents D:


 


  Using Paypal overcomes that limitation, worked fine for me living in Austria.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> same with my RS-2, now that's an achievement.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Jude what were those black square with brown pad monstrosities sitting on that what looked to be an amp off to the left of you? Not the hi-fiman's but the other ones?


 
   
  Taket-H2 I believe.


----------



## googleli

Bought it and like it.


----------



## Deep Funk

Quote:


loremipsum said:


> I thought to myself "damn noisy neighbors", I didn't realize it was a part of the video until it was over. What is this sorcery?


 
  Listen to Miles Davis' "Bitches Brew" or "Larks' In Tongues Aspic" by King Crimson and prepare for the unexpected. Close your eyes and and music becomes reality.
   
  The trick you are playing Jude, subliminal advertising via headphones? Smart move...


----------



## Zida

deep funk said:


> The trick you are playing Jude, subliminal advertising via headphones? Smart move...


 
   
  It sold me!
   


vandaven said:


> Using Paypal overcomes that limitation, worked fine for me living in Austria.


 

 Thanks, I didn't notice that option the first time through. Downloading now!


----------



## HesterDW

I thought someone broke into my house when the drums hit. Not cool. -__-


----------



## ecualombian

cool. that was subtle. I'm new to the headphones world. got some sr-60s a friend recommended


----------



## cheezburger

That is AMAZING. I'm starting to see rainbows and unicorns.
  The most amazing part though is it works with $10 headphones.


----------



## rookieO

HD-598


----------



## iancraig10

Quote: 





jigf said:


> This album sounds AMAZING even straight of my macbook with a PortaPro.
> 
> Makes you think just how critical the recording is.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi,
   
  Doesn't look like it. I tried a card and Paypal. No joy. Don't understand what the problem is, but they state on the site that they can't sell hd downloads to people outside USA.
   
  Great shame.
   
  Ian


----------



## midoo1990

Quote: 





iancraig10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Doesn't look like it. I tried a card and Paypal. No joy. Don't understand what the problem is, but they state on the site that they can't sell hd downloads to people outside USA.
> 
> ...


 
  i used paypal and it worked fine for me and i am not in the US.


----------



## Lewzke

Woaah ! This binaural recording is amazing. It's like heaven.


----------



## MalVeauX

Heya,
   
  So I'm going through the higher resolution clips in FLAC from HDtracks on my Sennheiser HD580's powered by a Vivid Tech V1. The sound stage is _amazing._ The clip titled "phrases" is absolutely _creepy_ because with your eyes closed, you do feel like someone is leaning up next to you and whispering. I'm very curious how closed headphone users hear this compared to open air headphones users. My HD580's have never sounded so open. I don't even know how to describe it. Lovely recordings. Now if only we could get some music done this way. It would be absolutely goose bump inducing!
   
  Looking forward to more binaural.
   
  Very best,


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





iancraig10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Doesn't look like it. I tried a card and Paypal. No joy. Don't understand what the problem is, but they state on the site that they can't sell hd downloads to people outside USA.
> 
> ...


 

 That's strange. I had no trouble at all using paypal and I am in Venezuela.
   
  edit: you should try contacting hdtrack about it.


----------



## dagothur

What were those headphones on the desk to Jude's right?


----------



## RayGarrison

FYI try this out
   
http://www.virtualbarber.org/sounds/virtualhaircut.mp3
   
  Been around a long time, quite famous back in the day...


----------



## sperandeo

I bought this the first or second day it was released. I listened to it once...and deleted it. It was fine as a recording, but it didn't do anything else for me.


----------



## Marximus

I checked my headphones (K601s) two or three times just to verify that my speakers weren't on and there was no drummer outside down the street.


----------



## iancraig10

Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> i used paypal and it worked fine for me and i am not in the US.


 

 I tried card and Paypal from UK and then saw their statement saying about no high definition files sold outside USA. You were lucky in that case!!
   
  Ian


----------



## HiFi1972

I'm a fan of percussion, so I dig this record. I first listened on my work earbuds (Sony Fantopias) and thought someone dropped something outside the office, left side. Later I played it on my HD650s and while it sounds great, I prefer listening to this one on my SR-80s. The discount was nice also; keep up the good work!


----------



## Lewzke

I have the same experience with K501, the soundstage is totally 3 dimensional and open without being too huge or "far away". The Chesky Records is legend, I like their records but this binaural recording is more enjoyable through headphones.


----------



## Marximus

Quote: 





dagothur said:


> What were those headphones on the desk to Jude's right?


 


  TakeT H2s:
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/403383/the-taket-h2-thread


----------



## Bilavideo

Marvelous work!  I can't say enough about the commitment to sound excellence!  I may have to wait till payday to buy this album, but buy it I will!  I want to support those who support HeadFi.  Excellent work and kudos to all!


----------



## Sid-Fi

I'm glad to see this featured as a Head-Fi TV video. I've become a big fan of Chesky and HDTracks and am really hoping we can generate enough support to keep projects like this coming. I bought this early on and have really enjoyed it.


----------



## pietcux

Hi, I bought it using Pay Pal from Germany. But I bought the MP3 version as I wanted it for my Walkman. I absolutely like the MP3 quality they provide, it is 44.000 khz 320 mbit. But it is from a very good recording. So you might want to try out the MP3 if the quality is ok for you. I also had it playing using my home theater setup and the sound was just overwhelming, especially the bass and also the surround effect using Dolby pro logic 2 Music.


----------



## mashimaro

Uh.... You just have to give a random USA address and make sure the name correspond to the one in the credit card. 
   
  No problem buying the album way east here in Singapore ....

  
  Quote: 





iancraig10 said:


> I tried card and Paypal from UK and then saw their statement saying about no high definition files sold outside USA. You were lucky in that case!!
> 
> Ian


----------



## iancraig10

Quote: 





mashimaro said:


> Uh.... You just have to give a random USA address and make sure the name correspond to the one in the credit card.
> 
> No problem buying the album way east here in Singapore ....


----------



## Fantoon

Thought the same thing!
  
  Quote: 





loremipsum said:


> I thought to myself "damn noisy neighbors", I didn't realize it was a part of the video until it was over. What is this sorcery?


----------



## ZorgDK

Loving this album, got the high res version. It sounds pretty good with my HD650 and Superlux HD681 but absolutely amazing with my HE-6. This is the most realistic recreation of drums I've ever heard. When I close my eyes I'm really feel I'm in the studio. 
   
  It's pretty wild, with the HE-6 at the track phrases at 1.57 I can literally feel the air from the voice hitting my right ear. At moderate volume level. Never tried that before. 
   
  Thanks for doing the video Jude, I never got around to buy the album when I read your other article talking about this album, but I got it right after watching the video. 
   
  I hope we will see more binaural albums with different genres. And please keep the videos coming


----------



## ashley52

Its definetely the best example of binaural music Ive heard.
   
  But the music itself is garbage. Sounds like a kid mucking around with the drum set. Its not an example of good music.
   
  I would love to hear a proper composition. Even a Beethoven symphony or something.


----------



## Satellite_6

I like phrases and long distance (binaural) but the other tracks just put me to sleep, need more complex music.


----------



## Frankie K

I have not been on in the last 5-6 day's, Jude awesome video and review as alway's. I'll defenitely check out the site and take a real good listen and take it from there!


----------



## vincent199188

Quote: 





revmen said:


> This album is great.
> 
> The video is good, too.  When the percussion first comes in it made me think something was happening down the hall.  Really cool stuff.


 


  HAHA.. damn this album is the best recordings i ever listened to..
   
  i had the same reaction as u.. when the percussion comes in during the video.. i turned around and thought who was making the noise.. LOL.. it took me awhile to realise that it was from the video...


----------



## PeterCasta

Now I see that my $2 K spent on a SPL Phonitor was not in vain! It seems like the music through the Phonitor.


----------



## Spareribs

Another triumph from Jude!
   
  Excellent work. I view Jude as a pioneer of sound and he amazes me. I happen to love percussion music and I think this kind of technology is very important. I love this kind of stuff. It's experimental and beautiful and it also touches the human soul. I hope this kind of stuff catches on with enough people. I will buy it and support this kind of music and technology.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Well this really sucks, I've just set up an account with HDTracks and got kicked in the teeth when I got a message that the site sells only to U.S. residents only and I'm in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So much for enjoying something new, anyone else out there having the same problem and is there a work around?


----------



## bcasey25raptor

there we go. that is what i expected high end audio to sound like. we need binaural metal.


----------



## tuliotanikawa

Uhmm... bought it but not very happy with my purchase.
  Even if it´s not cheap to record this kind of binaural stuff.. People achieved more with probably less equipments on the technical side of recording binaural audio.
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecOrBqQAuXg
   
  This example is better than the whole Chesky cd in my opinion! (Not sound quality wise, but binaural/music.)
   
  Anyway, hopefully our help (money) supporting this will make Chesky want to record a real album next time.


----------



## Zida

digitalfreak said:


> Well this really sucks, I've just set up an account with HDTracks and got kicked in the teeth when I got a message that the site sells only to U.S. residents only and I'm in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I had the same problem earlier in the thread. I had missed the option to pay via paypal. It's lower down on the page right before the page where you enter your credit card information. Through paypal you should be able to use your credit card, too, if you choose.


----------



## midoo1990

Quote: 





tuliotanikawa said:


> Uhmm... bought it but not very happy with my purchase.


 
  x2.i dont like it.
  although the clarity and accuracy are amazing,it doesnt do it for me when it come to musicality.its not complex as someone else said and IMO most of the tracks are not coherent together.'one track that i found pretty bad was the phrases one.
  also and i dont know if it is just me or my hearing or my jh13,but all the tracks are heavily dependent on the left side/ear and the right one get little played through it which makes it pretty distracting.
   
  i dont regret it,its a new thing and pretty amazing especially in clarity.i hope to see more advanced stuff recordings of it especially with some feminine singer in the mix.


----------



## bala

The recordings are wonderful! Guess I'll pickup atleast one or two tracks (starving student!)
  If anybody is looking for something light I would recommend http://jaxov.com/2009/09/top-10-binaural-recordings-auditory-illusions/


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





zida said:


> I had the same problem earlier in the thread. I had missed the option to pay via paypal. It's lower down on the page right before the page where you enter your credit card information. Through paypal you should be able to use your credit card, too, if you choose.


 
  Ok did what you suggested and it's downloading as I type this out. Thanks man


----------



## thesparkman

Pretty cool. I wonder in that whispering track, I think it was phrases, what would happen if while they were whispering they walked in circles around the binaural dummy head?


----------



## MrScary

Binaural is great but when I bought the high res version of this I felt like I was in a drunk mans basement its cool technology I just wish that there was actually music on it


----------



## uglysteve

Am I the only one who thought the loud hissing was detracting?


----------



## MrScary

uglysteve said:


> Am I the only one who thought the loud hissing was detracting?




No I thought it was distracting but in some ways that may be good because the content itself was as I said like a drunk man banging on his sons drums.


----------



## Qui audit

Wow! I was not expecting that at all!! I'm listening through a terrible pair of Sennheiser CX-500s and I could feel the music coming at me from all angles and distances. I was sceptical at first but that's amazing. Hopefully this will be the recordings of the future!


----------



## MrScary

qui audit said:


> Wow! I was not expecting that at all!! I'm listening through a terrible pair of Sennheiser CX-500s and I could feel the music coming at me from all angles and distances. I was sceptical at first but that's amazing. Hopefully this will be the recordings of the future!




thats not music its banging


----------



## Qui audit

Well I think that depends on a specific definition of what is music? I was referring to listening through the album preview in case you though that I meant the backing track on the video?


----------



## MrScary

qui audit said:


> Well I think that depends on a specific definition of what is music? I was referring to listening through the album preview in case you though that I meant the backing track on the video?




hahaha I was just giving you a hard time  Music is what music does


----------



## Qui audit

Fair enough I guess, I'm not saying I'd sit down and listen to this. But it is amazing what can be achieved in terms of the recording.


----------



## vandaven

Quote: 





qui audit said:


> Fair enough I guess, I'm not saying I'd sit down and listen to this. But it is amazing what can be achieved in terms of the recording.


 


  Binaural recording has been there for years ... congrats, you just re-discovered it!


----------



## Jack Western

Yup, I had to physically move my head to see where the sound was coming from, and this was without a headphone amp! I can't wait to try it with my headphone amp on as well!


----------



## Jian

just bought it


----------



## JoseK

Quote: 





uglysteve said:


> Am I the only one who thought the loud hissing was detracting?


 


  Didn't notice any hissing from the tracks downloaded from HDTracks(176/24). Maybe you or your player is resampling it down or up. I resampled those with GoldWave to 96/24 to match my xonar essence stx. Any of you listened to this used Ultrasone PRO headphones? I did a brief listening to this album and didn't quite get there in terms of sound imaging. Maybe it is me not paying attention or the Ultrasones S-Logic is making the sound more different(surround) that this recording supposed to sound. I am also using two LME49720NA opamps in xonar which tends to give more space.


----------



## valtopps

i felt like the music was in back of me when i was listening to the samples on chesky ?


----------



## Jian

The best way to listen to binaural is to use a pair of IEMs rather than full size phones or s logic ultrasone.


----------



## MrScary

jian said:


> The best way to listen to binaural is to use a pair of IEMs rather than full size phones or s logic ultrasone.




and what makes an IEM so magical?

make sense


----------



## Jian

Quote: 





mrscary said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 [size=medium]The way how binaural recording tech record the sound.​[/size]


----------



## MrScary

jian said:


> [size=medium]The way how binaural recording tech record the sound.​[/size]




Thats nonsense I used to work in a recording studio and we surely did not use IEM's

try again

Here read up on how its done http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_recording


----------



## mrtim6

I wanted to purchase the hd tracks, unfortunately you have live in the US of A  guess there's no love for the rest of the world


----------



## MrScary

mrtim6 said:


> I wanted to purchase the hd tracks, unfortunately you have live in the US of A  guess there's no love for the rest of the world




Don't waste your time its a foley stage with a bunch of sounds no music


----------



## Zida

mrscary said:


> Don't waste your time its a foley stage with a bunch of sounds no music


 
   
  It did kind of grow old fast... hopefully they get to recording more binaural music, though. I feel like listening to binaural stuff like this is more of an event than just listening to some random new jazz album or something. To me it's like going to the theater, and that's a pretty cool experience.

 BTW, you can buy it if you're outside of the USA, you just need to try harder


----------



## pietcux

Or just try to pay using PAYPAL


----------



## mrtim6

I had a listen online and it sounded nice I guess it got hyped a bit too much?


----------



## MrScary

mrtim6 said:


> I had a listen online and it sounded nice I guess it got hyped a bit too much?




Hyped is not the word I have for it. More like raped of my 23.00 is more like it.


----------



## ZorgDK

I have to admit I was super impressed with the binaural effects at first, but I haven't listened to it since. I can't force myself to do it. 
   
  I've tripped over another binaural recording with some flamenco guitar. This may be interesting to some https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=HD678277163720SUBMIT


----------



## mrtim6

Mr Scary, come to think of it I have heard some negative coments directed at Chesky records on other sites - over priced being one of them I guess we all live & learn


----------



## MrScary

mrtim6 said:


> Mr Scary, come to think of it I have heard some negative coments directed at Chesky records on other sites - over priced being one of them I guess we all live & learn




Yeah ohh well it was an interesting listen. Its now archived somewhere on my NAS I hope I never find it again hahahaha


----------



## midoo1990

Quote: 





mrscary said:


> Hyped is not the word I have for it. More like raped of my 23.00 is more like it.


 


  i deleted it after i listened to it the first time.
  thats all that need to be said.


----------



## my2crazy

It is very interesting, much of it relaxing or entertaining. It's percussion only music, sounds a lot like something I would hear at one of the fairs I use to go to(or Saturday market in Portland). Not really what I would normally listen to, but fun anyway...will it be something I listen to all the time? No. But I will likely pull it up now and then when I want to abandon my currently reality a bit more completely. (probably mostly use it just to show it off to friends)
   
  Ah I only wish all music was recorded in both the normal way and binaural. It could be fun to listen to something more "musical" like this. Heck, maybe someone needs to drag one of those recording heads to live classical concerts.


----------



## Deep Funk

Try music from the Japanese group Kodo, very rewarding...


----------



## Twinster

Bought this from HDTRacks and give it a listen and sounded great but.... Boring.  Waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Sil3nce

Great!


----------



## disastermouse

I knew it wasn't my kind of music going in but I bought it anyway because I am hoping that if they get enough support, they'll do some other kinds of music.  I consider my $15 a donation (didn't get hi-est-fi because my USB DAC won't let higher bitrates through anyway).


----------



## nmxdaven

Just saw this and listened to some of the samples. Flippin amazing. I have never heard anything like this through a pair of headphones before. You can judge distance for god's sake. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## danielghofrani

it says record is not available


----------



## joe

You can find it right *here*.


----------



## SimonReborn

The moment you realize how utterly atrocious your temporary headphone/amp setup is... I wasn't impressed at all and couldnt appreciate any 3D imaging except for the left & right separation, Kill me already


----------



## SimonReborn

Can anyone who has purchased the album recommend me a specific song to show-case the 3D imaging? I dont really wanne blow my money on the whole album for now :/


----------



## XVampireX

Get yourself a pair of HD700/800 and you won't regret it


----------



## Rich887

very cool


----------



## fabiobueno

There were more binaural+ albuns released. Just in case someone is interesed but doesn't know.
https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=artistdetail&id=10344

At least they are more interesting than Explorations in space and time (my first purchase on hdtracks... and the one I regret the most) 



simonreborn said:


> The moment you realize how utterly atrocious your temporary headphone/amp setup is... I wasn't impressed at all and couldnt appreciate any 3D imaging except for the left & right separation, Kill me already



Maybe your head's hrtf isn't compatible with the David Chesky one.

I think it's what happens with me, because I heard binaural recordings that gave me amazing effects even on cheap earbuds... but all those Chesky "binaural+" albuns just don't work for me.


----------



## grizzlybeast

why don't those links work?


----------



## fabiobueno

grizzlybeast said:


> why don't those links work?


 
  
 It seems that HD Tracks reformulated their site, and old links no longer work, they just redirect you to the main page


----------



## Tim941

Have hear one of the sample long times ago, called virtual hair cut thing       exactly the same feeling   amazing


----------



## Anjolie

mrq said:


> I turned to look at where the sound came from. On LCD-2's that's an achievement.


 
 Haha....I did the same thing


----------



## BauerFIve

Awesome.


----------



## m3ta

heh, awesome indeed!


----------

